# Outback 21rs Purchase Price



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2005)

We are here in S. California trying to become Outback owners!







There are only 2 dealers we have found who carry these, and neither seem willing to budge on price!? One wanted to play the whole car salesman game, you know - making us wait in the little office forever, leaving to speak to the manager, coming back with very little difference in the pricing, etc. The other had a set price and said no negotiating. HELP! Does anyone know the dealers' cost on the 21RS? What price has anyone else out there been able to negotiate? And, better yet, can anyone recommend a dealer? Thanks for any help you can give us - hopefully I will be posting soon as an actual owner!

Jodi


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

ck your pm Jodi


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

15,499 at Lakeshore RV in Michigan for the 21rs. Always a good place to get started on figuring out pricing. Add shipping cost of about 1 mile and you get an idea on what the best price a local dealer can give you on one.

You can also give Mike Thompson's RV a call they have several in CA and seem to quote good prices but have heard that they do give a bit of a run around on fee's for everything when it comes time to close the deal so be careful.


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Jodi,

I reside in Nortern CA. The MSRP on a 21rs range from $15,999 to $17,599. I know it's a long drive, but you might want to check www.alpinerv.com. They are located in Morgan Hill, CA. We purchased our 2004 21rs there. The MSRP on the unit we elected was $16,500 and the out the door price we paid was $15,121- including the hitch.

Good luck, and if you need any research done from here-let me know...

Jose


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jodi you've gotten some price help already, if you read through and search you'll find even more advice too.

Beyond just the best price you need to look how the dealer services the trailers, and how they will take care of you later if you have problems. If the dealer plays games on the sales side, be cautious of the games they may play on the service side too.

Buying a trailer is much like buying a car. None of us really know the price the dealer pays. Plus the closer to the plant the cheaper the campers will be since there are no shipping costs. You are about 2200 miles from the factor, and if you factor between .50 & a 1.00 a mile you can get some idea of a reasonable price difference between the Lakeshore price and yours.

What prices have they been quoting you so far? How far are you really willing to drive for a good deal? In my case of buying our new Raptor I had 2 dealers, one right next to me where I bought my Outback and one over in Casper, WY. My local guy came in at the right price with the right package deal, but I would have considered going to Casper if the price had been right.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Y,

Just a quick "steal" of the thread to ask where your dancing Y is?

Mark


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Jodi-

Lakeshore is a great place to start. We actually used their price to leverage our local dealer. The local dealer ended up knocking off $1000.00 from the "Show Price"







. They ended up matching the Lakeshore "Delivered Price" and throwing in some goodies.

I would suggest e-mailing Lakeshore, that way you have something in writing. Tell the local dealer that you want to give them the business, but there is another dealer who will drop the thing in your driveway for "X" dollars.









My $.02 (Actually $16K)

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

If you dont mind driving a few mils to Texas (haha)-- the best place we have seen is FUNTIME RV near FT Worth-- number one selling TT dealership in the US for the last 3 years -- 66 acres of toys to see...

we picked up our 23RS for 17300 - but the price included Reese Dual Cam (450)plus Prodigy (99) plus a free starter kit that was going to run me about 350 at RV Wholesalers plus they filled the two porpane tanks (28), gave me antoher box of goodies and gave a great PDI and walk through... they guarantee that when you leave the dealership you are "camp ready"...

I know that the 21RS was 16300 all inclusive....

If you do not take anything but the trailer the out the door price for the 23RS was 16700 and the 21RS was 15700 + TTL

Hope that helps...


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi Jody! I'm sure you checked on the dealer I bought my 21rs from. Mike Thompson's RV in Santa Fe Springs. They also have a lot in Fountain Valley, and I believe Riverside. Anyway, I saw the Outback at the LA county fair and started looking for one afterwards. When two dealers told me $20,000 I walked away and proceeded to do research on the internet. I got a quote over the phone for I believe 15,500 plus a dollar a mile for delivery from Lakeshore RV. I took this quote to Mike Thompson's and told them to match it and I would buy it and they did. They added about $700. to the price to compensate for the delivery which I understood. This didn't include the hitch equipment, brake control, or tax and license though. I got those on sale right down the street at Camping World and had them install it for half of what Mike Thompson's wanted. They said it would be about 6 to 8 weeks because they had to order it. It came in 3 weeks later but didn't have an oven. I think I got someone else's who posted here right before I got it because they were so mad it didn't have an oven and had dark wood that they walked away from the deal. Anyway, they offered a combo convection/microwave, $500 cash back, or they said they would order one and install it. My wife wanted an oven so a couple of weeks later we had our Outback and love it.


----------

